# Identify this part



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I have deliberately taken phots at weird angles and distances of parts....let's start easy.
Guess it and get a new one.


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Stainless!...:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Delta single?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I have deliberately taken phots at weird angles and distances of parts....let's start easy.
> Guess it and get a new one.


Can't see much from here since u 'kicked' me into the garage... can I come out now????


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Beer can with super sized vent to drain quicker???


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

....remember, these are easy...


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

a rosette washer


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

Crowfoots washer ?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Lock washer?


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

A ninjas throwing star!:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ok....one hint....it's NOT a washer....guess it's a tool....my bad.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Seat grinder.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

part


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

A crowsfoot washer removal wrench!


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

a coors light can?


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Guess which finger I am holding up:thumbsup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

thats not a finger its a thumb!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> part


Supply tube and nut.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

tampon remover?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Transvestite saddle?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Ferrule puller


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> Supply tube and nut.



You are close....this is one piece...


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> tampon remover?



No, those have hooks....


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> No, those have hooks....


ouch.....


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

Piston sleeve for a small 2-stroke nitromethane/methanol engine?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Tool to remove the lock from a gas meter...........:jester:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Tool to adjust your camera, glad you found it now take a descent picture.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

That's a voltage adjuster wrench....


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Moen stem puller


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

easttexasplumb said:


> Tool to adjust your camera, glad you found it now take a descent picture.


Took it with my phone...will get my REAL camera out when I get a minute and take some better ones...

However...the bad pic keeps it a challenge...:yes:


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Spud remover


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

I will say that the answer is none of the answers posted, which would also be correct!:thumbsup:


----------



## piper1 (Dec 16, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> Moen stem puller


I'M WITH 504 on this. MOEN STem puller, the crome one. with broken end thead!:laughing:


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

nipple extractor


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

It looks like the chrome piece for a two handle shower valve with "delta" extender.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

It's a type of adapter...you will kick yourself...and yes, the pic sucks. Winner gets a free cat from the Caturday thread.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

3/8 - 1/2 " adapter


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I know the answer...but I don't want any cat!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

GREENPLUM said:


> 3/8 - 1/2 " adapter



Here comes your new cat....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Here comes your new cat....


 That's a gremlin!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

GREENPLUM said:


> 3/8 - 1/2 " adapter


*smacks forehead*

Now I see it.

Was that Teflon tape on the 3/8" compression side?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

yup


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> *smacks forehead*
> 
> Now I see it.
> 
> Was that Teflon tape on the 3/8" compression side?


She ran out of rectorseal
:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> You are close....this is one piece...


One piece of three.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> yup


You're not suppose to Teflon those threads. It'll crack the compression nut.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> You're not suppose to Teflon those threads. It'll crack the compression nut.



I do that while they are bouncing around in the bin to save the threads..


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

ok here's the next one....prolly too easy...

I'll get some better ones with my camera when I get time...

not telling if this is a tool or part.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

pinkplumber said:


> ok here's the next one....prolly too easy...
> 
> I'll get some better ones with my camera when i get time...
> 
> Not telling if this is a tool or part.


 b.o.b.???


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> I do that while they are bouncing around in the bin to save the threads..











That's what the nut is for...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh....Aerator.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Oh....Aerator.


What brand?:laughing:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Airgap said:


> View attachment 17487
> 
> 
> That's what the nut is for...



I get lots of things from the local Habitat Restore....donated things....this must not have had a nut with it....I buy buckets of small adapters and parts like this for pennies on the dollar...sort them into the bins in the van and I'm good to go......Every male fitting gets a wrap of cheap teflon before getting tossed in.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Widdershins said:


> What brand?:laughing:


Sexauer....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> I get lots of things from the local Habitat Restore....donated things....this must not have had a nut with it....I buy buckets of small adapters and parts like this for pennies on the dollar...sort them into the bins in the van and I'm good to go......Every male fitting gets a wrap of cheap teflon before getting tossed in.


 She wrap every... never mind


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> I get lots of things from the local Habitat Restore....donated things....this must not have had a nut with it....I buy buckets of small adapters and parts like this for pennies on the dollar...sort them into the bins in the van and I'm good to go......Every male fitting gets a wrap of cheap teflon before getting tossed in.


So we're only worth the cheap stuff, eh?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> Here comes your new cat....


That cat ain't new.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> Sexauer....


I was thinking Pegasus.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Airgap said:


> Oh....Aerator.



Here's yours.....seems to have a bit of an attitude...


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> I get lots of things from the local Habitat Restore....donated things....this must not have had a nut with it....I buy buckets of small adapters and parts like this for pennies on the dollar...sort them into the bins in the van and I'm good to go......Every male fitting gets a wrap of cheap teflon before getting tossed in.


You may be losing your savings in the teflon thread protectors your using .....Just sayin'


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> That cat ain't new.


As long as it isn't that other free Cat from the Caturday thread.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

no now am out of parts....but you can guess the brand of this knob....


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

PinkPlumber said:


> Here's yours.....seems to have a bit of an attitude...


Looks like a rousing game of cat-sack is on the horizon.....


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Widdershins said:


> So we're only worth the cheap stuff, eh?



It's all new stuff....usually out of packages, missing parts, etc.

I ain't crazy....If i can get parts for pennies I will do it every week..


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> no now am out of parts....but you can guess the brand of this knob....


Kohler tread handle?


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

PinkPlumber said:


> It's all new stuff....usually out of packages, missing parts, etc.
> 
> I ain't crazy....If i can get parts for pennies I will do it every week..


I use to do it to.

I'd sort through the buckets and bins putting things together while watching TV.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Kohler tread handle?



here ya go...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> here ya go...


 I'll take THAT cat over the others... thanks!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

oh wait....got too many pics going on here....cancel boob girl.....:blink:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

here he is...


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> oh wait....got too many pics going on here....cancel boob girl.....:blink:


 No no nooooo


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> Kohler tread handle?


Trend.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

rjbphd said:


> No no nooooo


It'll be a great way to meet chicks.:laughing:


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> It'll be a great way to meet chicks.:laughing:



Did you really need to go there?:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

DesertOkie said:


> Did you really need to go there?:laughing:


It had to go somewhere while Pink sorts out her picture collection.:jester:


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

My GF asked me the other night why I suddenly had all these cat and kitten pics on the desktop.....never mentioned the Hooter's girls....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> My GF asked me the other night why I suddenly had all these cat and kitten pics on the desktop.....never mentioned the Hooter's girls....


 Those are mine!


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

oh geez.....I see a Hooters thread coming....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> oh geez.....I see a Hooters thread coming....


:no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

PinkPlumber said:


> oh geez.....I see a Hooters thread coming....


 Yeeaaahhhh!!


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> :no:


Awwwwwww...


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> :no:


It's a family friendly restaurant and this is a family friendly forum, right?


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

I think we had enough boobs in the political thread, no need for more.


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

I'll get more pics in the next few days...parts and tools and other mystery things....:thumbup:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Ooh goody goody goody!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

PinkPlumber said:


> oh geez.....I see a Hooters thread coming....


 Please no I saw them 10 years ago at the strip club! Food sucks and the beer lines need cleaning so 1 out of 5 stars! :thumbup:


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)




----------

